# Cooking with Mr. P, what's next?



## Mr. P (Sep 28, 2004)

Okay....so  Janeeng wants a main course.

Let me offer a few, all but one a main course (but the soup can be)....you guys decide.
Both the roast an shrimp are wonderful, as long as you choose the proper shrimp or rib roast.
All take significant time to prepare. The shrimp and roast both start outside the kitchen as 
selection of good quality shrimp or roast are MANDATORY!

All of these take awhile with the roast taking the longest,
about 3 to 5 days. The roast is also the most expensive.
The shrimp the most tedious.

WARNING: This is not Home cooking in a flash, GREAT food takes time
and effort. 

So vote..already. I'll tally votes on 10/8 (10 days).


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 29, 2004)

Shrimp


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 29, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Shrimp



Ohhhhh the shrimp is gooooood Sandy, but you're being out voted..
(So far)


----------



## janeeng (Sep 29, 2004)

P - who cares what they all want - Sandy and I want SHRIMP!!!!!!  :happy2: 

They all do sound good, but I am in the mood for shrimp! though the roast would go good with the veggie.


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

its a tie now P ...  :teeth: 

Shrimp for the ladies !


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> its a tie now P ...  :teeth:
> 
> Shrimp for the ladies !




 LET'S ROLL - ON WITH THE RECIPE!!!


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate shrimp. They are small wiggly and smell like fish, in fact I use them for bait.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 30, 2004)

Love shrimp, can I vote again???


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Love shrip, can I vote again???




It's shrimp numbnuts!!!!  and yeah, keep voting, WE WANT SHRIMP!!!! who cares what they smell like CSM, it's the taste that matters.


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> It's shrimp numbnuts!!!!  and yeah, keep voting, WE WANT SHRIMP!!!! who cares what they smell like CSM, it's the taste that matters.


 
Did I mention they taste like burning tires smell? WHoever was the first human to eat one of those things was a sick, perverted whacko.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh common it was a typo!!!
My wife is Creole, you really think I don't know how to spell shrimp
Shrimp

S

H

R

I

M

P

Shrimp


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Oh common it was a typo!!!
> My wife is Creole, you really think I don't know how to spell shrimp
> Shrimp
> 
> ...




 :teeth:  :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 30, 2004)

You Prime rib lovers keep watchin the thread..You have work to do, but it's well worth it...I'll post info later...


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You Prime rib lovers keep watchin the thread..You have work to do, but it's well worth it...I'll post info later...



Nothing like  big chunk of seared red meat!


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Not fair P - now I requested a dinner, these fools took that away from me!!!  

SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP


SHRIMP!!!


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Not fair P - now I requested a dinner, these fools took that away from me!!!
> 
> SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP SHRIMP
> 
> ...



Quit whining. I am not above bribery and could change my vote under the right circumstances.


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Nothing like  big chunk of seared red meat!





*MOO*


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Quit whining. I am not above bribery and could change my vote under the right circumstances.




 Wonder what the right circumstance are????


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Wonder what the right circumstance are????


 Let me frame things in the right context. I am a dirty old man. Start there.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Let me frame things in the right context. I am a dirty old man. Start there.



eeeewww! you bad boy!!!!!! how old is old??? are you a BAD dirty old man? hahah!!!! 

Hey Sandy, I think we found our new buddy here!!!!! 
 :dev1:


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> eeeewww! you bad boy!!!!!! how old is old??? are you a BAD dirty old man? hahah!!!!
> 
> Hey Sandy, I think we found our new buddy here!!!!!
> :dev1:





You mean *FRESH MEAT ???*  :dev1:


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> You mean *FRESH MEAT ???*  :dev1:




YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!! TOO BAD, I THINK HE COULD HAVE USED A FATTY!  Maybe we can give him an acceptable one!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!! TOO BAD, I THINK HE COULD HAVE USED A FATTY!  Maybe we can give him an acceptable one!


NOT IN THE KITCHEN, PLEASE!:shocked:


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!! TOO BAD, I THINK HE COULD HAVE USED A FATTY!  Maybe we can give him an acceptable one!



Fatties are like motor scooters, fun to ride but you dont want your friends to see you on one.


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!! TOO BAD, I THINK HE COULD HAVE USED A FATTY!  Maybe we can give him an acceptable one!




Now Janeen don't get too overzelous you may get on the punishment list again ! :bat:


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Fatties are like motor scooters, fun to ride but you dont want your friends to see you on one.





Oh you definatly rock dude !   

Just you wait ! :teeth:


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Fatties are like motor scooters, fun to ride but you dont want your friends to see you on one.




Who says your friends would see you on one! hahahha!


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> NOT IN THE KITCHEN, PLEASE!:shocked:




Oh c'mon P live a little ! :dev1:


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Oh you definatly rock dude !
> 
> Just you wait ! :teeth:



You know he is tempting us, dont' you????


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> You know he is tempting us, dont' you????






To me it maybe worth 24...


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Who says your friends would see you on one! hahahha!


 I already stated I was a pervert....*sheesh*  get with the program!


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> To me it maybe worth 24...






 :teeth:  :teeth:  :teeth:  :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 30, 2004)

Hoping the pics work. I see enough beef voters to post this now..

For those of you that want the Prime rib recipe. Your work has begun.
Please review the photos..a high grade of beef is essential in this recipe.
[]

No offence regarding anyones knowledge of beef grade/quality intended here.
But to insure this recipe results in a great meal, the highest quality of the meat 
is a must and I feel obligated to pass this on.

These are three grades of beef available (for the most part) to the public these days .  Prime (on the left, moderate to abundant marbling), Choice (center, moderate marbling) and the new kid on the block
Select (on the right, little to no marbling)....Select has just come on the mass market
within the last 10-15 yrs I think. Select used to be used for hamburger, hot dogs, stew meat.
It was not marketed whole....NEVER BUY SELECT unless you have a very specific
use for very low quality meat!! IT'S JUNK!!!!!!!!!

What makes the difference? Marbling, or streaks/veins of fat running through the meat.
The more the better.....Prime is going to be cost prohibitive for most people. 
Only a small percent of all meat is prime, 10% in the U.S. 
Of that the vast majority is sold to upscale restaurants.

Have no fear...the upper level of Choice works well!
Choice has subgrades ..so just try an get as close as possible to the pic of
Prime when you shop...Great stuff does slip through to the grocery.
The bottom line here is this ...Buy the most marbled piece of meat you can find.
This may take some time to find, but it's key to a wonderful meal.

So start looking...and buy WITH RIBS..a two rib roast will feed three adults...about 5-6 lbs.

So here's the deal...Start watching what your favorite grocery is putting out there.
You want as close to the Prime as you can get..


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

P, I still want shrimp !!!!

And CSM wants a big fat one !


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

That's messed up P - I want to see pictures of tons of SHRIMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hoping the pics work. I see enough beef voters to post this now..
> 
> For those of you that want the Prime rib recipe. Your work has begun.
> Please review the photos..a high grade of beef is essential in this recipe.
> ...



 So far so good. I gotta get this right because I have this lil ol lady next door I am tryig to seduce.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> P, I still want shrimp !!!!
> 
> And CSM wants a big fat one !



CSM's woman is waiting in the picture section!!!!!!


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> P, I still want shrimp !!!!
> 
> And CSM wants a big fat one !


 Fat, skinny...who cares?


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> So far so good. I gotta get this right because I have this lil ol lady next door I am tryig to seduce.



PERVERT!!!! I BET YOU SIT BY YOUR WINDOW AND 
 :wank: !!! wanker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> That's messed up P - I want to see pictures of tons of SHRIMP!!!!!!!!




I like one kinda meat and thats TUBE STEAK !  :dev1:


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> I like one kinda meat and thats TUBE STEAK !  :dev1:



Depends on the quality and size!!!!!!!!!  :dev1:


----------



## CSM (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> PERVERT!!!! I BET YOU SIT BY YOUR WINDOW AND
> :wank: !!! wanker!!!!!!!!!



 Naw, no time for that. Too busy cruising pRoN sites all nite.


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> So far so good. I gotta get this right because I have this lil ol lady next door I am tryig to seduce.





We have a nice selection of MATURE ladies also CSM .... :teeth:


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Naw, no time for that. Too busy cruising pRoN sites all nite.




Janeen inform Jim we have another victim.. Send the PM today ! Its on tonight ! :cof: 

Sorry Evil we got unfinished business !


----------



## janeeng (Sep 30, 2004)

Sandy73 said:
			
		

> Janeen inform Jim we have another victim.. Send the PM today ! Its on tonight ! :cof:
> 
> Sorry Evil we got unfinished business !




Ok, will send one off!!!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Sep 30, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Ok, will send one off!!!!



Todd works late tonight ... I now have pland


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey that's new to me....
You can click on the number by the vote and it will show you who 
voted for what. That's cool.


----------



## janeeng (Oct 1, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey that's new to me....
> You can click on the number by the vote and it will show you who
> voted for what. That's cool.



Gee, I never knew that either! now we know who to yell at for voting for the MEAT!!!!!!


----------



## Jackass (Oct 1, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Gee, I never knew that either! now we know who to yell at for voting for the MEAT!!!!!!


She said MEAT...heh heh heh


----------



## janeeng (Oct 1, 2004)

Jackass said:
			
		

> She said MEAT...heh heh heh



Yeah, I am hungry for some tonight too!  :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 2, 2004)

This was buried in all the fun....I'm copying so no one will miss it that's interested.

Plus...you will need some cooking twine/string... Not always easy to find so if you don't have any, watch for it.

EDIT:You should also have an instant read meat thermometer...Their cheap.





			
				Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hoping the pics work. I see enough beef voters to post this now..
> 
> For those of you that want the Prime rib recipe. Your work has begun.
> Please review the photos..a high grade of beef is essential in this recipe.
> ...


----------



## janeeng (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey P - the heck with the TWINE, now let's get on with your recipe for 
SHRIMP!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 5, 2004)

Votes have stalled, the Beef people got it so far.....Anyone else?


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 6, 2004)

KL...I'll type up the recipe for the Black Bean soup for ya...If you still want it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 6, 2004)

I say shrimp....but I can only vote once


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 6, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I say shrimp....but I can only vote once



I know...workin on it...everyone will be happy...I hope...


----------

